# Lidget Compton Concrete Sectional Garage



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone got one or had any experience of them?

Just about to place an order for a double garage and would like any views on them or recommendations for reasonably priced garages.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They do the job and very popular round here and have been for decades.

Were a total bargain a few years back and still are good buy.


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

My girlfriends dad and me have just constructed a sectional garage like this, if your doing it on your own you WILL need at least one helping hand as you dont realise how heavy the sections are until you've lifted one.

As long as you make sure everything is square and you have a firm base, they are solid!

If i remember ill take a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, morganste, i am buying new and they will be erecting it for me :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive just had one built. Not lidget but a sectional garage by a local company
For the money and ease there great. But remember there usually built in a day so you carnt expect the same quality as a brick built garage, but there also nowhere near the cost.

Another downside is you carnt really fix things to the walls. You can buy or make little ties so you can fasten things to the wall through where they have bolted it together.

I carnt do a link on my phone but i posted pics of mine a few weeks ago, they should be on the next page on here

rick


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

is building a proper one not a option ? I have a Marley garage and it will be replaced as soon as possible.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

cossierick said:


> Ive just had one built. Not lidget but a sectional garage by a local company
> For the money and ease there great. But remember there usually built in a day so you carnt expect the same quality as a brick built garage, but there also nowhere near the cost.
> 
> Another downside is you carnt really fix things to the walls. You can buy or make little ties so you can fasten things to the wall through where they have bolted it together.
> ...


I will have a look at your thread 



Derbyshire-stig said:


> is building a proper one not a option ? I have a Marley garage and it will be replaced as soon as possible.


Unfortunately as the cost becomes way more than i can afford.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The guys are very fast and efficient at erecting these they do a great job, i have done one myself.

Also had one done buy the company and its fast when they do it....:lol:

Once up pack the base with concrete or in this day and age caulking.

You can simply stick insulating panels on the walls if you wish.

to get most room i used the actual bolt points to fox brackets secured timber to these and ran planks between to create shelving for pots cans etc...:thumb:

Used them for years and last.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

We have one, been up well over 10 years now and no problems. I would advise sealing the foams between the roof and the walls tho as they have a habit of "Blowing out" when its a little windy


----------

